# CALICUT | Projects & Construction



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Metro Max*
> 
> Status: U/C
> Floors: 20 x 4


September 











And this month

December 7
Copyright Sanju


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Satra Galleria*
> 
> Status: U/C
> Floors: 20 + Mall


Copyright Sanju


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

*Some Infrastructure developments, 4 laning of Mini Bypass*


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

India101 said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Seiken Retreat *
> Status: U/C
> Floors: 20


*Seiken Retreat as on 19/02/10, its on 13th floor, 7 more to go.*


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

*Some Infrastructure developments, 4 laning of Mini Bypass*


----------



## simpliCITY (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice Job done by India 101. hats off to You.kay:


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

India101 said:


> *Life Style Towers*
> 
> Status: U/C
> Floors: 26


*~So guys, its time for some updates..Tower-I on the 4th floor, 23 more to go; Tower-II on piling stage~*


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*New IT parks*

The following projects are already posted in Calicut regional Thread

Government Cyberpark





































Website:http://www.cyberparkkerala.org/

UL CyberPark










Website:http://www.ulcyberpark.com/


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Gokulam International Convention Center*










Gokulam International Hotel and Convention Center Coming at Mavoor Road Calicut


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ritz Marina*










Updates


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Galaxy Ellizium Court*










Update


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Seiken Retreat*










Updates


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hilite Metro Max*










Update


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Nesteem*

Nesteem apartments by Calicut Landmark Builders










Updates


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)

*Calicut Bhatt Road Beach beautification Work*

Updates...


----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## coolclt (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The T/O Highrise tower Ritz Marina; photo posted June 28, 2013:

(Ritz Marina is located on Beach Road in Calicut / Kozhikod)



Sali_varakkal said:


> sanjupalayat said:
> 
> 
> > Today


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

Few Road projects completed last year.

*Beach Road.*


----------

